# For Xuphor



## Ethevion (Jul 14, 2013)

Since Xuphor doesn't accept anything with monetary value, I decided to make this for her. I hope this cheers you up! 





Everyone else is welcome to make some art for her. Drawings, paintings, poems, anything.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

Xuphor


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 14, 2013)

Good on you, Ethevion, good on you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Is she in an uncheery mood?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Is she in an uncheery mood?


 

Yeah....you could say that 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/


I too would like to contribute by sharing a sample of my art; photography of an adorable little fox. I feel wonderful every time I see these fluffy bundles of joy, and I hope you too can feel happy looking at them as well  Taking pictures and capturing the mood of these animals is my passion, and I desire that you too can feel happiness from doing so. It's the least I can do. 



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Is she in an uncheery mood?


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 14, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Is she in an uncheery mood?


Damn, for a Time Lord, you sure do have a poor grasp of _timely matters_. _*bad-dum-tiss*_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Damn, for a Time Lord, you sure do have a poor grasp of _timely matters_. _*bad-dum-tiss*_


You wouldn't believe half of the stuff I miss.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You wouldn't believe half of the stuff I miss.


 

No worries.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 14, 2013)

Xuphor, you're a great bud. Sorry I can't really produce much quality stuff for you because of my busy schedule, but I did prepare something from the heart.

I like sketching game art (it's kinda like a hobby), particularly chibi styled characters. I thought of sketching your profile picture right beside a chibi moltres which I sketched earlier today. I find it rather _ugly_ because I just don't have the talent in art, but I really hope you'll like it.



Spoiler









Stay awesome, Xuphor.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 14, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You wouldn't believe half of the stuff I miss.


Well at least now you know.



chris888222 said:


> Xuphor, you're a great bud. Sorry I can't really produce much quality stuff for you because of my busy schedule, but I did prepare something from the heart.
> 
> I like sketching game art (it's kinda like a hobby), particularly chibi styled characters. I thought of sketching your profile picture right beside a chibi moltres which I sketched earlier today. I find it rather _ugly_ because I just don't have the talent in art, but I really hope you'll like it.
> 
> ...


All that matters is that it comes from the heart.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Well at least now you know.


 
Yeah, I've just left a comment on the thread she made. Hopefully she'll come back to it and reply; I'm far from creative but words could always help.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 14, 2013)

This was really nice of you, Eth. Good job!


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm uh..... 
Thank you for that art piece, I appreciate the effort 
I guess that's what an uncute/more-realistic/non-runt version of my avatar/signature is supposed to look like?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2013)

So because i know everyone is thinking it but wont saying, that is terrifying.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've just thought, we need to get geoflcl in here, stat.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 15, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I'm uh.....
> Thank you for that art piece, I appreciate the effort
> I guess that's what an uncute/more-realistic/non-runt version of my avatar/signature is supposed to look like?


Sorry, I'm not too good at little chibi type characters. You could consider it fanart lol



BortzANATOR said:


> So because i know everyone is thinking it but wont saying, that is terrifying.


How so?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So because i know everyone is thinking it but wont saying, that is terrifying.


 

How so? Mind tell us why?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2013)

As if Xuphor's reaction isnt enough


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> As if Xuphor's reaction isnt enough


 
Lol, I understand exactly what you're trying to say.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> As if Xuphor's reaction isnt enough


 
Which brings up my next question. Would you have said anything if she didn't?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2013)

There is a chance.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 15, 2013)

I want rule 34 on this. Now.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 16, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I want rule 34 on this. Now.


 
According to Urban Dictionary, there should be a crazy Japanese artist working on it as we speak.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2013)

Thread closed for being mad gay!


----------

